# Captive Bred Scribbled Angelfish @ SUM



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Was just at SUM. Looks like they have a few juvies, about 2-3". price posted was $499. Pic from reefbreeders


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have some smaller ones available if anyone is looking for something smaller. $399 I can send photos of actual fish if anyone is interested please PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Good going Boob. (snicker snicker). What are you feeding them?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> Good going Boob. (snicker snicker). What are you feeding them?


They are eating a variety of foods. Flake, nls pellet, mysis, cyclopeeze, and nori.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Was just at SUM. Looks like they have a few juvies, about 2-3". price posted was $499. Pic from reefbreeders


Nice fish indeed.

You will find them here as well: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_45_60&products_id=3724


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice these posts keep getting cheaper and cheaper. Started out at the top at 500 and now were down to 300. Amazing


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I will beat anyone's advertised price by 15%. They are in stock at my location in Hamilton.

Even cheaper now


----------

